# Looking for my first Sig P220



## JamesG (Jun 21, 2009)

My neighborhood just had it's 21st drive by shooting this year and I am really feeling an urgency to arm myself before our new "glorious leader" finds an excuse to ban all handgun sales. I have probably over research the question of which handgun to purchase, but for the last year I have talked to numerous police officers and get two answers, Glock and Sig. I went to a few local gun shops and put my hands on both. I hated the Glock because I cannot get my mind wrapped around the idea of a plastic pistol...or at least that is what it is to me. It is also off balance and even though I am told it will balance out with a fully loaded clip, the weight change as it empties seems like it would make a big difference when shooting for accuracy. After trying the Glock, I then picked up a Sig P226 and raised it to firing position and it was amazing. The grip fit my hand like a glove and no matter how many times I put it down and picked it up, the sights lined up perfectly every time without any effort. I know 9 mm is the popular caliber, but I really feel 45 is what I need. I want something that has the most knockdown power within reason, and also accuracy, and the basic Sig P220 seems to fit the bill perfectly. I also do not want something that will go through 4 walls and kill my neighbor. I have been around firearms all my life, but currently the only thing I am well equipped to defend myself against is a covey of quail. I am currently watching for a P220 and on rare occasions have seen one come available for about 5 minutes at that price. I am willing to wait, but I really do not have the funds for a new one. The full size P220 with no frills sells NEW here in Houston for $725 plus tax and whatever other fees there are. I wouldn't mind a good used one or a recertified one, but those are like hen's teeth to find and no gun shops I talk to seem interested in attempting to order me one. If anyone has some suggestion for person new to the gun-buying world, I would appreciate it. Thank you and God bless. JamesG :smt1099

*"To all who have served and are serving in our armed forces: Thank you for your service, your sacrifice, and most of all, OUR FREEDOM!"*


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll, a 220 is a fine weapon. The 9mm (226) is more than enough weapon and round to get it done. A good hollow point does wonders for knocking down bad people. But if you're looking more for home protection then nothing does that like a 12 gauge and some 00 Buck Shot.

But if you like a 45 and how they work in your hand by all means get one. and you can't ask for better than a Sig when looking at modern combat weapons. I like a 1911 over other 45's mainly for the way they work in my hand. They seem to get a sight picture faster than other pistols.

You can look for a CPO (Certified Pre Owned) Sig around 550 on thew high end. I've bought a CPO Sig and it's no different than the new one I bought.

Welcome to the forum by the way. If Todd was making this post he's sayt WElcomne and be sure to check out the Forum Guidelines


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Welcome to the forum by the way. If Todd was making this post he's sayt WElcomne and be sure to check out the Forum Guidelines


Stop that! You're gonna put him out of a job.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082:anim_lol::smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Welcome to the forum by the way. If Todd was making this post he's sayt WElcomne and be sure to check out the Forum Guidelines


Hey, that's my standard greeting! Get your own! :smt033



YFZsandrider said:


> Stop that! You're gonna put him out of a job.:mrgreen:


No worries there as there are plenty of other things going on here to keep me "employed".


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd your really slipping -


> I want something that has the most knockdown power within reason,


JamesG throw some 00buck in that quail gun.

Check out *Top Gun Supply* They have quite a big selection of Sig firearms and carry pre-owned on their web site. Demand is up and supply is low so you'll probably have to visit quite often to find what your looking for.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Todd your really slipping -


Oh, I saw it. I guess today I just didn't feel like repeating myself. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Hey, that's my standard greeting! Get your own! :smt033


:smt083rayer::smt170:


----------



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

*used 220*

James: I have seen used, factory overhauled sig 220's at the local gun shows 5-6 years ago for
about 300- 350$. You might try calling Sig and asking where the factory overhauled ones go !

The 220 if one of my favoites. One of the most ergonomic grip shapes out there in a 45. I shot my best
gruip ever with one. It was so far i couldn't even see the holes in the paper but when I pulled the
target in I had 8 rounds in about an inch or less. I could see the big target spot but no holes when I was
shooting.
The only down side might be the single stack mag but it never really bothered me at all.
Take the cops opinions with a really big grain of salt. Have seen two cops empty 4 high cap mags
at a perp starting from arms length and not score a single hit. None. that's like 70 rounds !
The cops did much better when they used revolvers ! Too much CRAP hollywood training !

You should also investigate the CZ-97 . Similar ergonomicly to the 220 but double stack. You may
find double stack 45's to be too wide for you hand..... if so get whatever fits your hand THE BEST.
Just depends on how long your finger are !
Maybe consider the full size CZ steel frame in .40 cal.

We are getting a pretty big gang problem in my neighborhood here too, but mostly they shoot from
their cars without too much focus on making hits. 
You might consider a long gun - rifle of searious caliber like a bolt gun with optics. 
In case you are inside your house and they are on the street. but I have a huge front yard though.
(3 acres)

T


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

JamesG said:


> My neighborhood just had it's 21st drive by shooting this year and I am really feeling an urgency to arm myself before our new "glorious leader" finds an excuse to ban all handgun sales. I have probably over research the question of which handgun to purchase, but for the last year I have talked to numerous police officers and get two answers, Glock and Sig. I went to a few local gun shops and put my hands on both. I hated the Glock because I cannot get my mind wrapped around the idea of a plastic pistol...or at least that is what it is to me. It is also off balance and even though I am told it will balance out with a fully loaded clip, the weight change as it empties seems like it would make a big difference when shooting for accuracy. After trying the Glock, I then picked up a Sig P226 and raised it to firing position and it was amazing. The grip fit my hand like a glove and no matter how many times I put it down and picked it up, the sights lined up perfectly every time without any effort. I know 9 mm is the popular caliber, but I really feel 45 is what I need. I want something that has the most knockdown power within reason, and also accuracy, and the basic Sig P220 seems to fit the bill perfectly. I also do not want something that will go through 4 walls and kill my neighbor. I have been around firearms all my life, but currently the only thing I am well equipped to defend myself against is a covey of quail. I am currently watching for a P220 and on rare occasions have seen one come available for about 5 minutes at that price. I am willing to wait, but I really do not have the funds for a new one. The full size P220 with no frills sells NEW here in Houston for $725 plus tax and whatever other fees there are. I wouldn't mind a good used one or a recertified one, but those are like hen's teeth to find and no gun shops I talk to seem interested in attempting to order me one. If anyone has some suggestion for person new to the gun-buying world, I would appreciate it. Thank you and God bless. JamesG :smt1099
> 
> *"To all who have served and are serving in our armed forces: Thank you for your service, your sacrifice, and most of all, OUR FREEDOM!"*


Well just to let you know I think you should definately buy the Sig Sauer P220 .45 caliber.. I just bought mine, and I bought it used as well.. it was about 570.00 after tax.. I didn't know that they were hard to find used at a gun shop.. I looked around the gun shop and nothing looked and felt better than that gun and it shoots beautifully.. I really hope you find what your looking for. I live in a pretty bad neighborhood as well.. I hear gun shots go off a few times a month.. heres a link to the pic of it http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=184450#post184450


----------



## terry91ggateroos (Feb 23, 2021)

JamesG said:


> My neighborhood just had it's 21st drive by shooting this year and I am really feeling an urgency to arm myself before our new "glorious leader" finds an excuse to ban all handgun sales. I have probably over research the question of which handgun to purchase, but for the last year I have talked to numerous police officers and get two answers, Glock and Sig. I went to a few local gun shops and put my hands on both. I hated the Glock because I cannot get my mind wrapped around the idea of a plastic pistol...or at least that is what it is to me. It is also off balance and even though I am told it will balance out with a fully loaded clip, the weight change as it empties seems like it would make a big difference when shooting for accuracy. After trying the Glock, I then picked up a Sig P226 and raised it to firing position and it was amazing. The grip fit my hand like a glove and no matter how many times I put it down and picked it up, the sights lined up perfectly every time without any effort. I know 9 mm is the popular caliber, but I really feel 45 is what I need. I want something that has the most knockdown power within reason, and also accuracy, and the basic Sig P220 seems to fit the bill perfectly. I also do not want something that will go through 4 walls and kill my neighbor. I have been around firearms all my life, but currently the only thing I am well equipped to defend myself against is a covey of quail. I am currently watching for a P220 and on rare occasions have seen one come available for about 5 minutes at that price. I am willing to wait, but I really do not have the funds for a new one. The full size P220 with no frills sells NEW here in Houston for $725 plus tax and whatever other fees there are. I wouldn't mind a good used one or a recertified one, but those are like hen's teeth to find and no gun shops I talk to seem interested in attempting to order me one. If anyone has some suggestion for person new to the gun-buying world, I would appreciate it. Thank you and God bless. JamesG :smt1099
> 
> *"To all who have served and are serving in our armed forces: Thank you for your service, your sacrifice, and most of all, OUR FREEDOM!"*


are sigs not plastic as well? or are they more compound materials?


----------

